

Ask HN: Do I get penalized by Google for porn search terms? - jreposa
http://tumblr.jasonreposa.com/post/77260961/on-yowzas-weve-been-getting-lots-of-search

======
inerte
No. One or two combinations here and there aren't enough to flag your site as
adult.

I don't have any proof of this, by the way. But I think it's common sense, or
the way I would flag a site as adult. If it has images of nude people, if
there are links from known porn websites, that kind of thing.

name + playboy is quite common. "Playboy" is also a synonymous for "bon
vivant".

On the great algorithm of things, a couple ocurrences of naughty words are
statistical noise.

------
jreposa
It's nice to get traffic. It makes me feel like we're doing well. But how
frustrating it is to see it's all related to porn. Will I get isolated to porn
only searches by Google?

